# Lie Nielsen #3



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Got a Lie Nielsen #3 (don't bash me for buying new, not a lot of good used planes around here, plus I don't have the time). Spent less than 5 minutes freehand sharpening the blade (I use Rob Cosmans method) and here is the shaving from a 1 3/8" piece of alder.


----------



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice, what's the current price tag in that tool?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Sweet looking plane, and in bronze to boot. Congratulations on the new addition to the family.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

bigbo1234 said:


> Nice, what's the current price tag in that tool?


Who cares when it works like that!!!!!

Price tag I'm guessing is $225.00 ????.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice! I hope it serves you well.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I won't bash you for buying new, nor for bragging on such a sweet piece of workmanship. 

That is one nice plane and a really good shaving to boot!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

if you're going to buy new, you made the right choice. I love LN's, second only to my vintage.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice, drooling over here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Islandguy (Dec 28, 2012)

I will be looking at one of those tomorrow at the LN event in Seattle...love their hand planes!


----------



## Merkava_4 (Nov 22, 2012)

Is bronze better than iron for any reason? I've always wondered about that.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

It's heavier. Won't rust? Or at least not as likely too?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice plane- I have a LN block, large shoulder and chisel. I love all three of them.


----------

